# so cal goat club?



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

goat club, any takers? we really need to get one going


----------



## mawren (Jun 28, 2009)

Im in


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Im here, just not sure if ill make it to many meets until break.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

haha k well when will be a good time to meet for you guys?


----------



## takethegoat (Jul 12, 2009)

hey im down, duno what u want outta this but i dont mind meeting up and shooting the **** about GTOs. im livin in oceanside so if its semi-close hit me up


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

There already is a socal goat club. If you go to ls1gto.com and pm imcautious he will be able to fill you in on any info you need. The only info I really know is that there are chapters all over socal from san diego, la, high desert, and inland empire


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

So. Cali club? Really?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Haven't seen one yet.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

The socal goat club is the group that sets up the annual GoatRun event in Las Vegas that takes place in october.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

im down 
just lemme when and where!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to website of the Southern California Gathering of Goats

By going to the GTOAA website and clicking the Charter Map you can find the closest GTOAA affiliated club near you.

There are 2 new chapters to the GTOAA that are predominately new age GTO members one is in California: Nor-Cal Goats: Northern California Chapter of the GTOAA

Being in the National Organization affords you the very best in Pontiac/GTO events plus you are covered for liability insurance at any GTOAA affiliated sanctioned club event. Something many local clubs cannot afford their members.


----------

